# Quick n dirty equipment reviews 2022 edition



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Less filling, tastes great.


My equipment reviews in a nutshell, quick n dirty.
(2020 edition here: My Quick n dirty equipment reviews )

1. Marsupial Bino harness, plus accessories
Worth the money. Harness is thin enough it doesn't make noise when rubbing on your pack straps , but wide/padded enough to where it doesn't dig into your shoulder.

2. Razco kydex holster, Ver 2. ( Roam Confidently | Bozeman, MT | Razco Gear )
Get one. Period. Hooks onto your bino harness. Have your binos, range finder, GPS, wind indicator, and woods gun, all in one go, separate from your pack. Marsupual bino harness detaches from bino case, hooks into razco holster. Wear as dedicated chest holster, leave your glass at camp if you want.

3. Litefighter 1 man tent. w/ cold weather kit
They've gotten to be expensive as all get out, BUT, if the only shelter you use is a tent, backpacking or otherwise, in all 4 seasons, then it's worth it. This is the one tent you can use year around, cold weather kit seems to better create a micro climate. I can say from experience, that in cold weather, frost will form on the fly through the vents, and not inside the tent. Plenty of reviews on youtube. Tuff sack makes for good organization, and easier to strap to your pack. Also great for stealth camping away from the road.

4. Eberlestock F1 mainframe / pack system ( F1 Mainframe )
Modular, durable, relatively light weight. A Kifaru, or myster ranch pack will be lighter, but this has a couple things going for it. Rifle scabbard is sweet. Rides under the main pack bag. Protects your rifle, and you can get it out of your pack without having to take your pack off. Great if you use trekking poles. Meat shelf makes a great seat or lumbar support. In august, take an inflatable glassing pad, sit on that, flip the pack over with the main bag to the ground, sit on the pad, and lean on the meat shelf for lower back support. Great if your sitting for a few hours. In winter, flip the pack over, and just sit on the padded waist belt above the meat shelf. Its like a purpose made chair, and your ass will be out of the snow while sitting down to glass.

5. Quick stix tripod system by wiser precision. ( Quick-StiX System )
Freaking worth it. You'll actually start using trekking poles if you get the quick stix system. No additional pack weight for shooting sticks, and the tripod is roughly half the weight of a normal tripod. If you normally run a tarp or trekking pole teepee shelter, this will have you reevaluating your system. See Lightfighter 1.

6. Sissy Stix trekking poles by Peax equipment.
Also worth it. Carbon fiber upper, aluminmum lower. Best of both worlds.

7. Kings camo storm fleece coat.
I had my doubts, but it's grown on me. Warm enough, seems to breath, blocks wind. Get some 550 cord and add it to some of the zippers as pull cords. Pair it with a neck gaitor for those late season glassing sessions on a ridgeback. Sweat can make the inside damp (as opposed to wet), though you wouldn't know it while wearing it. Turn it inside out and let it dry out in camp. Doesn't take long for it to dry.

8. Frost river waxed canvas choppers. ( Mittens & Choppers )
If your hiking around in late season wearing gloves, your doing it wrong. Get these. It's nice to be able to pull the liners out and dry them on your truck windshield defroster.

9. Big Agnes Rapide SL.
No complaints. Comfortable. Warm enough. Passable in late season. If you want to be sure of warmth, shove a foam mat under it.

10. German folding sleeping mat. ( BW folding sleeping mat, surplus )
Surplus item from Europe. I'm surprised they sold out. A few videos on youtube. Worth it. Fits well in a pack. Can use as a glassing pad, or with a sleeping mat. Don't expect much in R value though.


Time for another Miller.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

+1 on the Quick-Stix, they are handy.

-DallanC


----------

